# Lime and Snakes



## remodmom (Sep 16, 2005)

Someone mentioned to me that laying lime down in your backyard would keep insects away as well as snakes, etc.  Is this true ?  Is it harmful to pets or like stray rabbits, squirrels, etc?


----------



## ProfJohn (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds really bad but you have just a few plants you really want to protect urine keeps animals away. Any kind of urine usually works so you can walk your dog in the area and have him releave himself there on a regular basis.


----------



## remodmom (Sep 17, 2005)

Oops...I guess I should have been a little clearer.  I don't want to kill the animals or anything, only snakes.  I am trying to protect like my makeshift vegetable garden, plants, grass, etc but want to keep the rabbits and squirrels away.  The only thing I don't mind killing are snakes and bugs and ants.yuk....  The dog urine is a good idea, but we don't have any pets...


----------

